# أفضل عروض السكر البرازيلي



## سكر برازيلي (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سكر بارزيلي ICUMSA-45​​*​
*للجادين فقط:*
*مستعدين لتوريد شحنات سكر برازيلي ICUMSA-45 لطلبيات الشحنات (فوق ال 12.500 طن) طبقاً للمواصفات العالمية كالتالي*
*مكان وجود السكر مدة الوصل الميزة طريقة التعامل*
*البرازيل25-45 بعد توقيع العقد انخفاض السعر إعتمادات بنكية*
*الخليج/على متن السفن5-12 بعد توقيع العقد سرعة الوصول كاش عن طريق البنك*


*تتوقف الأسعار على كمية الشحنة و ميناء الوصل​*​

*لدينا أفضل العروض لصلتنا الوثيقة بتجار المنطقة و كبرى الشركات البرازيلية*
*آلية العمل:*
*بمجرد تقديم المشتري لطلب الشراء الرسمي(تأكيداً على الجدية و المصداقية) تقدم له الجهة البائعة اوراق إثبات ملكية و ووجود السكر*
*للتواصل : 00966546197872*
*[email protected]*​


----------

